# advanced Cervical Dilation



## m.matos@chcfl.com (Jul 28, 2014)

I am having difficulty on finding a code for Advanced Cervical dilation. I have seen 661.3 suggested. Does anyone have any suggestions?

Thank you.


----------



## mpapke213@yahoo.com (Aug 13, 2014)

I use 654.5x Cervical Incompetence as it also covers cervical dilation early in pregnancy.


----------

